# Unscharfe Schrift bei Edge-Browser - Gegenmaßnahmen?



## sauerlandboy79 (1. März 2017)

*Unscharfe Schrift bei Edge-Browser - Gegenmaßnahmen?*

Mehr oder weniger großes Problem mit Edge:
Seit längerem hab ich das Problem dass Textinhalte von Webseiten  nach und nach unscharf werden, erst wenn ich mit der Maus über die verschwommenen Texte ziehe oder diese markiere werden diese rückwirkend wieder scharf. Ganz seltsam.

Hab  mir sagen lassen dass diese Unschärfe ein typisches Windows 10- bzw. Windows 8-Problem sei, welche mit der automatischen DPi-Skalierung zusammenhängt. Auch weiss ich dass dies dann Auswirkung auf andere Schriften haben soll, also auch in Dokumenten, auf dem Desktop und sogar Anwendungssoftware. Bei mir allerdings tritt diese Phänomen ausschließlich bei Egde auf.

Dieser Tipp hat mir nicht geholfen, denn ich finde keine Exe-Datei die für den Start von Edge vorgesehen ist.

Windows 8 / 10: Programme unscharf - das konnen Sie tun - CHIP

Weiss jemand eine Lösung darauf? Es ist ziemlich nervig, und auf andere Browser möchte ich nicht wechseln, da Edge für mich der Schnellste und Stabilste ist, FireFox und Co. kommen für mich nicht infrage.

Edit:
Falls die Info zu meiner Hardware hilfreich sein kann:

Intel Skylakei7 6700k
16 GB RAM (Corsair Vengeance LPX Black DR-2800)
NVIDIA GeForce GTX1070 (8GB) (Palit SuperJetstream)
Board Gigabyte GA-Z170M-D3H
TFT Acer Predator XB241 Hbmipr (GSync)

Betriebssystem:
Windows 10 Pro (64-bit)


----------



## Kusanar (8. März 2017)

*AW: Unscharfe Schrift bei Edge-Browser - Gegenmaßnahmen?*

Ist das ein globales Problem in Win10 oder betrifft das tatsächlich nur den Edge? Es reicht übrigens wenn du auf die Verknüpfung einen Rechtsklick machst und dort die Einstellung änderst, du musst nicht die EXE-Datei suchen.


----------



## Caduzzz (8. März 2017)

*AW: Unscharfe Schrift bei Edge-Browser - Gegenmaßnahmen?*

Ich klinke mich hier mal mit ein, habe genau das gleiche Problem, aber halt auch nur sporadisch (und habe auch keine Lösung gefunden)

Entweder, wie sauerlandboy79 schrieb, mit Maus über die "unscharfe Stelle" oder nochmal (2-3x) Seite neu laden..

@Kusanar
bei mir ist es auch nur Edge + "Eigenschaften" über die Verknüpfung funktioniert nicht bzw. bei mir gibt's den Reiter der "Kompatibilität" nicht, also somit auch kein Einstellen der dpi etc.


----------



## Kusanar (9. März 2017)

*AW: Unscharfe Schrift bei Edge-Browser - Gegenmaßnahmen?*

Joa, Tatsache, kann für Edge hier auch nix einstellen.

Den Link hier -> 





Kusanar schrieb:


> globales Problem in Win10


 <- schon versucht?


----------



## Caduzzz (9. März 2017)

*AW: Unscharfe Schrift bei Edge-Browser - Gegenmaßnahmen?*

ja, kenn ich auch alles und hab's versucht...nix ging. Naja, wenn ich (wahrscheinlich) demnächst Win10 neu installiere ist es hoffentlich weg, nervt halt und ich switsche zwischen den Browsern..


----------



## taks (9. März 2017)

*AW: Unscharfe Schrift bei Edge-Browser - Gegenmaßnahmen?*

Vllt. ist ClearType schuld?


----------



## Kusanar (10. März 2017)

*AW: Unscharfe Schrift bei Edge-Browser - Gegenmaßnahmen?*

Also wenn ClearType schuld wäre, müsste das Problem doch ebenfalls Systemweit auftreten. Faszinierend das Ganze, ich kenn das auch hier auf Arbeit nicht und wir haben hier mit Win10 den Edge automatisch ausgerollt. Ein paar Schlaufüchse haben sich den Feuerfuchs oder Chrome installiert, aber die anderen geschätzten Dreiviertel arbeiten mit Edge.

Mit der Skalierung der Webseite im Edge hat es aber auch nichts zu tun, oder?


----------



## Thoddeleru (10. März 2017)

*AW: Unscharfe Schrift bei Edge-Browser - Gegenmaßnahmen?*

Hatte das Problem auch ne Zeit lang, nutze aber Firefox. Irgendwann ist es dann von selbst verschwunden. Hatte das auch schon unter Win 7.


----------



## Caduzzz (10. März 2017)

*AW: Unscharfe Schrift bei Edge-Browser - Gegenmaßnahmen?*

Clear type(n) auch alles versucht...das "Problem" bzw. das nervige ist halt, dass es so unberechenbar und unverhofft kommt und ist mit einem Mauswisch oder Aktualisierung der Seite verschwunden. Ich hatte auch schon mal Screens angefertigt, weil ich hier fragen wollte, aber auch wieder gelöscht...scheint ja nicht oft zu sein und ich dachte her an Userfehler .

Wenn's mal wieder kommt mach ich Screens und stell sie hier nochmal rein. Sieht halt echt doof aus, und wenn man z.B. müde (+kurzsichtig+Brille) vorm Monitor sitzt und nur 2/3 scharf ist... fragt man sich ob man langsam total bescheuert wird


----------

